# BWI Card resets...



## JamesElstone (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Need some (_more_) advice please...

Am getting following errors from time to time using a Broadcom BCM4318 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN card using bwi(4):


```
kernel: bwi0: bwi_intr: intr PHY TX error
kernel: bwi0: bwi_restart begin, help!
kernel: bwi0: firmware rev 0x0127, patch level 0x000e
```

...During which time is does not pass traffic.

For reference:

```
bwi0: PHY: type 2, rev 7, ver 3
```

Many thanks in advance. James.


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 12, 2011)

For clarification: this is intermittant and nominally the wireless works ok.


----------



## kusanagiyang (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello James,
I have a Broadcom BCM4311 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN adapter, and the error message is identical to yours.  Did you ever get to the bottom of this?  I am also thinking about getting a replacement miniPCIe.  Do you have any recommendation?  Thanks


----------

